# Need some suggestions from some of you experienced peeps



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm looking at buying a couple boxes of sticks that would be dated June 05, that date being the month that I got married. This will be a once a year smoke, so I'm not too worried about price. I asked a couple people on this forum what they would buy, and they suggested posting here and leaving it to the wisdom of our FOGs. So, what is the best selection from this date? I'm sure many will have their own opinions, but please don't say it's a matter of taste. I'm just looking for some excellent suggestions from some wiser BOTL's. Thanks for your help.:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Get these.

http://www.cigars-review.org/Partagas-Serie-P-No-2.htm

These were released in 2005 and if you can get the 05s you will have original release cigars to celebrate with every year.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Get these.
> 
> http://www.cigars-review.org/Partagas-Serie-P-No-2.htm
> 
> These were released in 2005 and if you can get the 05s you will have original release cigars to celebrate with every year.


Great suggestion Richard, those '05 PS2s are very nice cigars.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree with the suggestion of PSP2s.
However, it really IS a matter of taste. Many of the marcas have a distinct flavor profile. If you gave us some hints as to what your tastes are, we could better suggest something.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

05 was a good year just like 06 was. I say get something that you like now and odds are it will be great!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Didn't the 3 newest SCdlH models come out in 2005 (I could be wrong)? If so, one of those might be good.

scottie

The Oficios are quite tasty


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

That looks like a great chioce. I like a cigar with some spice, but I also like a cigar with some creamy notes sometimes. I just like to stay away from tupperware tastes like I had in a san cristobal yesterday. Keep some ideas coming. Maybe a couple boxes each of spice and non-spice. I don't know. Thanks for the suggestion so far. Please keep them coming.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Another thought for a once a year smoke is to go with one of the bigger cigars...my two personal faves at this point are the H. Upmann Sir Winstons and the Partagas Lusitanias.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

volfan said:


> Didn't the 3 newest SCdlH models come out in 2005 (I could be wrong)? If so, one of those might be good.
> 
> scottie
> 
> The Oficios are quite tasty


That is the cigar that tasted a bit of tupperware. Mister Maduroo and I had one, and both were discarded early. But, the first one he had out of the box, he described as "heavenly".


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

motownflip said:


> That is the cigar that tasted a bit of tupperware. Mister Maduroo and I had one, and both were nowhere near nubbed. But, the first one he had out of the box, he described as "heavenly".


Dan probably stored those with his coffee beans *in* a tupperware container! No wonder they tasted like tupperware. I really have enjoyed the Officios I have had. I like the PS2 idea as well. I also like Tom's big cigar idea. Too early to tell what 05s are like, I doubt you will find many FOGs that have smoked many. I am no FOG, but a good Don Alejandro, RA gigantes, or Sir Winston wouldn't be a bad choice either.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Another thought for a once a year smoke is to go with one of the bigger cigars...my two personal faves at this point are the H. Upmann Sir Winstons and the Partagas Lusitanias.


Two more excellent choices. I might also toss in HdM DCs, Montecristo Especiales, and RyJ Churchills.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

If you're looking for a June05 smoke to age and smoke on each anniversary, you can't go wrong with smokes that age nicely.

Part Lusitanias
Cohiba Esplendidos
Punch SS #1 or RS #11 or #12
Part Ser D #4
RyJ Cazadore
HUp Sir Winston
Boli Beli Fino
LGC Conn #3
SLR DC
Part P2s should age ok if not underfilled

Hope this helps
~Mark


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Get a hold of some 2005 Le Cigars as well.

They will be special and will age very well.


----------



## PuffJunior (Jan 21, 2007)

In my limited and humble opinion, based upon the top25cigar.com best of 2005 list, If you're going for an occasion cigar I would say you should go with the Padron Anniversary 1964 but if you're looking for something spicy I would really recommend the Tatuaje line. I don't know much but I do know both those cigars are pretty swell! Good Luck!


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Get a hold of some 2005 Le Cigars as well.
> 
> They will be special and will age very well.


Limited Edicion?(sp) Which ones do you recommend? I wish I can explain how much of a help this is. I love this place!


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm liking the idea of a larger cigar. Party Lusitanias, Cohiba Esplendidos, and sir winston's are at the top of the list. Also would like some more info on any LE's. Any suggestions about these picks?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

motownflip said:


> I'm liking the idea of a larger cigar. Party Lusitanias, Cohiba Esplendidos, and sir winston's are at the top of the list. Also would like some more info on any LE's. Any suggestions about these picks?


Honestly, I find the regular production to be better than the ELs. But that's just me. There may be others who disagree.

From your list of frontrunners, my order would be Lusitanias, Sir Winstons, and then Espendidos (I'm not a Cohiba fan - except for the Lancero)


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Now THAT is an AWESOME idea!!! I was married in June of 1995. I too will start the quest for my aged Cuban anniversary cigar!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

drdice said:


> Now THAT is an AWESOME idea!!! I was married in June of 1995. I too will start the quest for my aged Cuban anniversary cigar!


Also works well for the birth of a child (most commonly a boy). You sample 1/yr and then when your kid leaves the house at 22/23, you two share the last two in the box.

Pretty cool indeed

~Mark

I'd stick with regular production smokes but if you definitely want an "EL", these were 2005's

Monte D EL (2005) wouldn't recommend them now, who knows how they will age

HUp Mag50 (2005) - this might be a good choice

Romeo y Julieta Petite Belicosos (2005) wouldn't recommend them

These are 2005 "Regional Releases"
Italy - Punch - Superfinos (Impossible to get)

Italy - Ramon Allones - Seleccion Suprema (Impossible to get)

Switzerland - Ramon Allones - Eminencia (Great smoke with a ton of age potential IMHO)

Switzerland - Punch - Robustos (Great smoke with a ton of age potential IMHO)

UK - Ramon Allones - Belicoso (Awesome smoke BTW that can be had)

I also left another good choice off my previous list, the RA Gigantes should age well.

Hope this helps
~Mark


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

ok el's are out. So the list so far is as follows:

Party Lusitanias, Cohiba Esplendidos, Sir Winston's, and RA Gigantes.

What do you guys think about the lanceros? Seems to be a lot of fans of those sticks.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

volfan said:


> Didn't the 3 newest SCdlH models come out in 2005 (I could be wrong)? If so, one of those might be good.
> 
> scottie
> 
> The Oficios are quite tasty


Yeah Brian - how* 'bout* them Oficos?  (Long story, Scottie.) Love that hint of polyethylene with aftertaste of mild seven year old Madagascar polyvinyl chloride. Go figure - one beatuy and seven dogs from the same box. (I'd sure like some advice on that.)

I'd offer the Upmann Mag50 for your list of possibilities.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

motownflip said:


> ok el's are out. So the list so far is as follows:
> 
> Party Lusitanias, Cohiba Esplendidos, Sir Winston's, and RA Gigantes.
> 
> What do you guys think about the lanceros? Seems to be a lot of fans of those sticks.


Lanceros would be a great idea, imo.

My list 1-5 would be:

Montecristo #2: check any of the reviews of these at 15 yo.
Trinidad Fundidors
Cohiba Lanceros
Saint Luis Rey DC 
Upmann Sir Winston

Whatever you decide off your list though you cannot go wrong.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

PuffJunior said:


> In my limited and humble opinion, based upon the top25cigar.com best of 2005 list, If you're going for an occasion cigar I would say you should go with the Padron Anniversary 1964 but if you're looking for something spicy I would really recommend the Tatuaje line. I don't know much but I do know both those cigars are pretty swell! Good Luck!


I think he's looking for Habanos suggestions, being that he posted this in the Habanos Only Lounge. :2 I would go with a box of Cohiba Siglo VI's.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

You might find it quite the search to find 05 Sir Winston's.....Now some Monarchs on the other hand or VRDA's would be much easier and both age very well. Make sure you buy two boxes though incase your marriage lasts longer than 25 years...:ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I agree with the Good Dr. on the VR DA's... damn they age nicely.

Of course I'm also a huge fan of Cohiba Lancero's, Sir Winstons (yum), or maybe the Monte Especials. However if it were me I'd be leaning towards the SLR Churchills....


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Honestly, I find the regular production to be better than the ELs. But that's just me. There may be others who disagree.
> 
> From your list of frontrunners, my order would be Lusitanias, Sir Winstons, and then Espendidos (I'm not a Cohiba fan - except for the Lancero)


:tpd:

Excellent picks.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neat idea.
Wish I had done it for either my wedding or the two kids.
Didn't think of it at the time.

Important thing is to pick a cigar you will love regardless.
Not trying to put a damper on a good idea but statistically, in today's day and age, the odds are not good for a lasting relationship.
Therefore, you want something that is so, so, so good, that regardless of what happens, you will still enjoy lighting up whatever sticks are left.

Since I have managed 25 years of marriage (31 all together if you account for dating) this coming September (I think I will make it), might do the same as you to see if I can pull off 25 more. As much as I love ISOMs, would have to be a box of Padron 1926 35's Maduro. Can't imagine not ever wanting to light up one of those pups.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Get these.
> 
> http://www.cigars-review.org/Partagas-Serie-P-No-2.htm
> 
> These were released in 2005 and if you can get the 05s you will have original release cigars to celebrate with every year.


Very nice choice.:ss :dr


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Neat idea.
> Wish I had done it for either my wedding or the two kids.
> Didn't think of it at the time.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I absolutely want something good. Thats why I started this thread, to give me some advice so I can pickup the best of what 05 had to offer. I can only hope my marriage last as long as yours, but thanks for the stats


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Honestly, I find the regular production to be better than the ELs. But that's just me. There may be others who disagree.
> 
> From your list of frontrunners, my order would be Lusitanias, Sir Winstons, and then Espendidos (I'm not a Cohiba fan - except for the Lancero)


:tpd: Although I would probably add the Cuaba Salamones (bad thing is only 10 to a box).


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Best possible cigar from 2005 is the Upmann Magnum 50 EL. Period, end of story.

There are other nice cigars from that year, but this is head and shoulders above any of them.

(edited for accuracy  )


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

lenguamor said:


> Best possible cigar from 2005 is the Cohiba Magnum 50 EL. Period, end of story.
> 
> There are other nice cigars from that year, but this is head and shoulders above any of them.


Fakerooni. 
Unlees you meant the H. Upmann Mag 50 EL (which I am sure you did)


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Fakerooni.
> Unlees you meant the H. Upmann Mag 50 EL (which I am sure you did)


Let's not be too quick to judge. Maybe he was going to offer our friend a glass top box of the aforementioned Cohiba.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Fakerooni.
> Unlees you meant the H. Upmann Mag 50 EL (which I am sure you did)


My bad. :tg


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Best possible cigar from 2005 is the Upmann Magnum 50 EL. Period, end of story.
> 
> There are other nice cigars from that year, but this is head and shoulders above any of them.
> 
> (edited for accuracy  )


alot of certainty in this post. I like it. anyone concur?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

motownflip said:


> alot of certainty in this post. I like it. anyone concur?


I concur


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

finding what limited reviews I can of this cigar, reviews don't seem that exciting. Maybe it is the "EL" curse. Blah reviews and limited availability have me taking this one off my list. List still looks like this:

Party Lusitanias, Cohiba Esplendidos, Lanceros, Sir Winston's, and RA Gigantes. 

What do you guys think about these five? What would you go with out of these five? Thanks for still helping everyone. I am almost done here.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

motownflip said:


> finding what limited reviews I can of this cigar, reviews don't seem that exciting. Maybe it is the "EL" curse. Blah reviews and limited availability have me taking this one off my list. List still looks like this:
> 
> Party Lusitanias, Cohiba Esplendidos, Lanceros, Sir Winston's, and RA Gigantes.
> 
> What do you guys think about these five? What would you go with out of these five? Thanks for still helping everyone. I am almost done here.


In order of preference

Partagas Lusitania
Sir Winston (very close second)
Lanceros
RAG
Esplendidos


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I do not agree with the Mag 50's being the best hands down... end of story type cigar. To me, the initial release was flat and dissapointing and not worth mentioning... let alone purchasing.

Tried some later Mag 50's at the SoCal HERF last July and they were getting better, however NOWHERE NEAR head and shoulders above the rest IMO. Tried one again near the end of the year and while they are beginning to show promise, there are so many more avenues you could explore rather than these.

XXX


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I do not agree with the Mag 50's being the best hands down... end of story type cigar. To me, the initial release was flat and dissapointing and not worth mentioning... let alone purchasing.
> 
> Tried some later Mag 50's at the SoCal HERF last July and they were getting better, however NOWHERE NEAR head and shoulders above the rest IMO. Tried one again near the end of the year and while they are beginning to show promise, there are so many more avenues you could explore rather than these.
> 
> XXX


Just goes to show how subjective taste is.

The Mag 50 is in my top 10 all-time *non-aged* cigars ever smoked; it has it all - complexity, body, range of flavor, some strength but not in an overpowering way.

I consider it tied for the best (again, non-aged) cigar I smoked in '06, along with the PLPC. It definitely is the best I've smoked of the '05 Cuban lot...not that I've smoked all of them, certainly. But enough.


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> In order of preference
> 
> Partagas Lusitania
> Sir Winston (very close second)
> ...


Since you mentioned you like creamy, go with the Lusitania.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

drdice said:


> Now THAT is an AWESOME idea!!! I was married in June of 1995. I too will start the quest for my aged Cuban anniversary cigar!


I too think its an awesome idea now if I can only find a box from September of 86


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm going to try pnoon's list to find out my favorite of the bunch. Whichever wins will begin my hunt for the perfect box code. Thanks for the help all.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Get these.
> 
> http://www.cigars-review.org/Partagas-Serie-P-No-2.htm
> 
> These were released in 2005 and if you can get the 05s you will have original release cigars to celebrate with every year.


:tpd:

I agree, The PSP2's are my favorite Partagas. What a great smoke!

ATL


----------

